# Systmes > Windows > Scurit >  Qu'est ce qu'un sinkhole ?

## warubi

Je crois que tout est dans la question. Merci d'avance !  :;):

----------


## Jannus

Tu as perdu ton google ? sinkhole

----------


## warubi

C'est une blague  ::mouarf::  .Je sais ce qu'est un puit. 
J'aurais du preciser Qu'est-ce que la technique du  "no sinkhole" (technique liee a la securite des reseaux )

J'ai entendu parler de ca dans le magazine Hackin9 !  :;):

----------


## Jannus

> De faon relativement rcente, on a vu apparatre un raffinement supplmentaire au blackhole. Le principe en est succintement dcrit dans le draft abordant la mthode de blackhole amliore [TURK02] vue auparavant. Cette nouvelle technique, nomme sinkhole par analogie aux blackholes dont elle reprend une partie de la configuration, consiste, non plus  r-annoncer une route donne afin que tout le trafic vers sa destination soit supprim, mais  la place  orienter ce trafic vers une installation ddie  des fins d'analyse. Si nous sommes effectivement face  une attaque de type DDoS, il peut tre ncessaire pour l'oprateur d'analyser le trafic d'attaque et d'en extraire le plus possible d'information avant, ventuellement, de le faire suivre  sa destination lgitime, pour n'veiller aucun soupons


Toujours avec un moteur de rcherche  :;):

----------


## warubi

Merci pour toutes ces precisions !  :;):

----------

